# Burlap Mask



## Insanity (Oct 14, 2008)

You could just cut out a large enough circle to fit head to shoulders then just use a small rope to tie around neck just loose enough not to choke but also snug enough.


----------



## Hannibalking (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, thats definately a quick option. I'm really trying to find a way for it to stay in the right shape so I can put it on and off easier though. Of course it comes down to having to have it right away, I'll definately be doing that lol.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks like they just went stitch crazy !


----------

